# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Ask anything about the Flashforge Adventurer 3 3D Printer

## Peet@FFUSA

Hello to all the Flashforge fans and users, we are excited to announce that the Flashforge Adventurer 3 is finally ready for release.We will be shipping out all of the preorders on January 16, so some of the folks who have placed an order for one maybe receiving their unit by this weekend!Ask anything about the Adventurer 3. We are very excited for this release and the volume of preorder speaks for itself from our customers.As always, thank you for your support to the brand. You will start seeing us more roaming around the forum in 2019. Peet

----------


## Peet@FFUSA



----------


## TommyDee

That looks amazingly similar to the MP Voxel!
How does the Adventurer 3 exceed the Monoprice configuration?

358811.jpg

What did the MSRP of the snap-in nozzle turn out to be?
Are there nozzle size options?
Does it support 3rd party filaments?
What is the maximum extruder temperature?

That should get things going.

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

Hi TommyDee, thank you for your message.

There are a few important components that are only on the Flashforge Adventurer 3. The appearance of the Adventurer 3 indeed looks very similar to the Voxel. In addition, Flashforge USA provides live support to customers and our team is very knowledgeable. We have huge inventory of replacement parts and they are all accessible by our customers.

- MSRP of the removable nozzle is not available yet - we are still catching up on the demand for the production of the Adventurer 3. Our expected ETA for the removable nozzle is in April
- There are no other options on the nozzle
- Yes, customers are able to use 3rd party filament. Just make sure you have a secured way to hold the spools from other manufacturers and the filament is in excellent quality
- The maximum temperature for the nozzle is 230C

----------


## TommyDee

Thank you Peet.  Can you expand on the "few important components" and what they are or what their function is?

----------


## Peet@FFUSA

Today we would like to share some of the unboxing videos done by a few Youtube Channels. Enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8QMz1rH6Bg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUM2OcaGXI0&t=115s

----------


## curious aardvark

flashforge make the mp voxel :-)
  Monopricehad one at tct last year and the hastily made sellotape and marker pen monoprice label had fallen off to reveal a flashforge makers logo :-)

As far as I know monoprice don't actually make any of their printers, just rebadge them and knock the price down a bit. 
I guess the relevant difference would be that the mp might be cheaper ;-)

lmao - okay quick check on amazon has the flashforge adven 3 at ?310
and the monoprice voxel at - wait for it: ?377 !

So in this case buy it from flashforge, nice :-)




> Unlike other 3D printers, which require tools  and 20-40 minutes of work to replace the nozzle, the voxel has a quick  change nozzle that allows you to change the nozzle in seconds


I heat the nozzle - 3 minutes. I unscrew the old one and screw in the new one - say a minute. 
Job done.

----------


## TommyDee

Quick change filament is something most people don't value until they loose it.  I've got mine down to a heating cycle and never touch the nozzle.

Still waiting to hear about those "few important components" differences.  Also waiting for a real price on the replacement nozzles.

----------


## curious aardvark

quick change nozzle - not filament.

----------


## TommyDee

No, I meant the ability to change filament quickly is much more useful than just changing a nozzle.  By making the nozzle quick change, the filament change should also be very simple.

----------


## Susanne

Flashforge Adventure 3 is a new generation 3D printer provide the best quality at a very affordable price. This 3D printer is very simple and really easy to use. My friend has bought this 3D printer from Mechestore. It's an amazing 3D printer and fast heating up to 200?C

----------


## davidmbailey

I have an Adventurer 3 Lite should arrive Friday.  Can I be a part here or does the lite have a different forum?  I am going to be doing mainly miniatures and odds and ends.  Willy gladly aceept any hints or advice how to proceed!

----------


## lckaley

I'm looking to buy an Adventurer 3 but am struggling between the Standard and the Lite. It seems like the only difference is the web cam, is that true?
Any other differences? And if so how will that effect my ability to print reliably?
Thank you

----------


## curious aardvark

the adventurer 3 and the monoprice voxel are the SAME printer. 
Monoprice don't make any printers just buy them from other people and rebadge them, :-)

----------


## CalNewby

I have about 1600 hours on my Adventurer 3 and, in general, find the machine performing quite well. I have had a few instances of feed chattering, filament change over difficulties and spoiled builds. I use Polar Cloud for all my builds and have customized a dozen or so items as well as resizing a number of others. I have called upon the FlashForge support group on more than one occasion and found them helpful. 

The image below is of a box I was printing that oddly began to lay down filament in a strange pattern that had no identifiable relationship to the image portrayed on Polar Cloud. I had successfully built this box in it's original dimensions but then scaled it up nearly twice size and got this mess. I'm very curious as to what is going on that made my printer deviate from what was a simple flat bottom of the box. Any explanation anyone can offer would be gratefully received. I have since printed other items with no difficulty.


Odd build.jpg

----------


## CalNewby

I have about 1600 hours on my Adventurer 3 and am pleased with it's performance. I chose to buy the standard rather than the lite machine. I guess I thought the webcam might be useful and I haven't been disappointed. I use  Polar Cloud for all my builds and have customized a dozen or so items as  well as resizing a number of others. I have called upon the FlashForge  support group on more than one occasion and found them helpful.

Polar Cloud works well as a visual representation tool that provides a lot of ways to tinker with the build settings. A definite plus is that it shows the webcam image which you can view on your phone or tablet remote from the printer. I'm not certain what other benefits the standard has over the lite but the camera is a real plus for keeping an eye on what's going on.

----------


## Perot

With my previous 3D printer I have been using the Prusa Slicer (which is derived from Slic3r). Unfortunately the Flashprint slicer lacks some of the features of the Prusa, and the Adventurer 3 does not recognize the .gx files from Prusa although the gcodes seem to be correct.
I finally found out that the Adventurer 3 requires the binary data at the start of the gcode to show a small image of the object to be printed.

Has anybody found a solution to overcome this problem? To insert some binary code into the Prusa .gx file does not work, and although Flashprint can read (its own) .gx files it does not recognize the Prusa .gx files anyway. 
How can the Adventurer 3 firmware or Flashprint be modified to ignore the binary representation of the object - or is there another solution?

Addendum:
Flashprint accepts files without the binary image of the object. Cura can generate regular .g-files that do not contain the image.

----------


## Perot

Flashprint also can generate .g-files directly without the image. 
I am trying to get rid of the FlashPrint slicer that comes with the  Adventurer 3 due to its limited capabilities - to no success.
 Cura works to some extent, Simplify3D lacks some bottom layer  patterns that I would like to use. With my old cheap Monoprice Select  Mini V2 Prusa or Slic3r were no problem. But for the replacement of the  FlashForge slicer for the Adventurer 3 I could not come to a solution.  The Adv 3 starts heating up, and when the temperature has reached its  value the print head directly marches to the home position - without any  printing.
 Does anybody have any clue?
 Thanks
Perot

----------


## bboyblue

Good afternoon all. 

Can anyone help me before i throw my Adventure 3 out the window? :Wink: 

I'm very new to the whole concept of 3D printing. I'm only learning via Youtube. 

I have been using Google Sketch for my designs and when i export it and open it with the Flashforge software my image in not laying flat. It is hovering in the air. Can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong? 

Are there other software that i should be using? 
Any tips or links to reading material would be appreciated. 
Thank you. 
BBB

----------


## curious aardvark

weird if I load a model that is off the platform flshprint asks me if I want to move it to the platform, say yes and it's on the platform. 
You can also mmove it about manually. select the print, then click the 'move' option on the left. 
And either click the 'om platform' button or manually lower it with the z-axis control.

@perot - short of adding g-code, commands flashprint will do pretty much everything simplify3d does.

----------


## Perot

> short of adding g-code, commands flashprint will do pretty much everything simplify3d does.


The main reason why I am still trying to work with Slic3r or Prusa is a feature that FlashPrint as well as Simplify3d lack - the Hilbert curve pattern for the bottom layer - or do you know another slicer that has this feature?

----------


## pnti

Hello

So have you tested Adventurer3 with alternative slicer?

BTW: Do you know that newest verson of software for Linux doesn't display layers?

With regards,

W. Domalewski.

----------


## Perot

Actually I am using the Bresser 3D printer which seems to be a clone of the FlashForge Adventurer. With the version 2.3 of the Prusa Slicer it now works as desired.

----------


## MikeD

Hi,Does anyone know if there a way to delete all the old files from the machines internal memory?

----------

